# Very red hind area



## tammylmyers (May 3, 2013)

My Rhode Island Red hen looks like she has a bad diaper rash and her feathers in that area are sparse... Look plucked out....a couple of feathers had a strange almost whitish foam at the base when I took her from the hen house last week. I washed her behind really good under warm water in the bathroom sink


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/08/poultry-lice-and-mites-identification.html?m=1

Lice perhaps? I love her blog it's like a chicken dictionary! Maybe that article will help, good luck!


----------



## tammylmyers (May 3, 2013)

Thank u so very much!


----------

